# What do you think of this boer buckling?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He is 500 dollars, do you think he's worth it?









This is the description


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You can do better. Also it's debatable whether he can get an adult Boer doe pregnant right now.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for a buck to add color but more importantly improve my boers.

These are the does he would be bred to


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks tenacross! If you know of any nice bucks in michigan let me know!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not particularly fond of him, he just doesn't have that "Wow look at me Im da MAN!" factor. 
His neck too long for my liking. Appears to be one of those new improved models.
But he might grow into a nice one.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks too dainty to me.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The little buck could look a whole lot different with a different feed and management program. It's probably unfair to just condemn him out of hand, but if you are willing to spend $500, I would want something a little bigger and better taken care of. A couple of your does look pretty nice. Are you on facebook? There are Boer goat groups on there that if you asked if anyone had a good buck with color genetics for sale in Michigan, I bet you would get an answer. The color thing makes it trickier to get quality included. Not impossible though. Did you give up on the AI project?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you checked your local craigslist? You could even go to the ABGA website and start searching through breeders in Michigan. If you see a site with goats you like, start sending emails to see if they have any for sale. He is a nice little guy and with the proper feeding he should grow well. I am assuming those pictures aren't current as he looks to only be about a month old in the pics. 

I just did a quick search on my local CL and found several really nice 6 month old bucks for $500 or less. Are there any shows coming up in your area? That can be a good way to find a nice goat for sale.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> The little buck could look a whole lot different with a different feed and management program. It's probably unfair to just condemn him out of hand, but if you are willing to spend $500, I would want something a little bigger and better taken care of. A couple of your does look pretty nice. Are you on facebook? There are Boer goat groups on there that if you asked if anyone had a good buck with color genetics for sale in Michigan, I bet you would get an answer. The color thing makes it trickier to get quality included. Not impossible though. Did you give up on the AI project?


No I haven't given up on it, I've just delayed a little.... I have CIDRs and some pg 600. All I need is semen and an AI person... Te problems with that is the only one I can find doesn't have very good feed back about there work!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

DappledBoers said:


> He is 500 dollars, do you think he's worth it?
> 
> View attachment 42472
> 
> ...


I don't think he's horrible, but he doesn't quite make you go "wow" at this point. I'd figure out what he's being fed- if he's just on grass pasture and mom he looks pretty darn good. However if he's getting show feed and dairy quality alfalfa I'd have to pass. He's got decent length, and he's fairly deep-bodied, he's also got some bone mass in his legs. I don't like the way his neck ties into the rest of him, but that might just be the angle of the pictures. He might grow up to be a pretty nice buck, but he's not going to be able to compete with those kids who have been pushed from day one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with what has been said.  I wouldn't pay that for him with how he looks currently, but he could be a totally different goat with good feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with everyone else  I also agree with ptgoats. A lot of breeders will band some real decent bucks just simply because its such a pain to find a buyer for a buck and a pain to deal with once they start wanting to breed. I'm sure if you let a breeder know you are interested in a certain buck they would sell it as a buck......know what I mean? Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not impressed with him if that is a current picture. Not enough width and volume to really add anything positive to your herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the others, he doesn't have a lot of volume.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Volume and width and whatever aside there is one main reason why I dont think you should spend the money.

his head shape is very plain. the heads on these animals is what separates them from other breeds.

He is fairly narrow in the front end as well but given the does you have, especially the red doe and the caped doe, and their head shape--which is pretty tremendous--you need to focus on width and breed character. 

That caped doe is pretty darn good, certainly the best pictured.


----------

